

Start-up Secrets: Tips from America's Coolest Young Entrepreneurs - fmendez
http://www.inc.com/ss/start-secrets-tips-americas-coolest-young-entrepreneurs#0

======
weaksauce
Can we make it a rule to submit the print version of these inc articles? I
usually like the content but I dislike some webadmin telling me how fast I
need to read a slide by changing slides every x seconds.

<http://www.inc.com/print/117>

~~~
amutap
thanks for giving this link. I really wonder why designer/ developers - who
ever it is - decide to try and make these things like a slide show. things
look more intuitive in the printer friendly version. if at all it is at most
necessary to show it in a slide show, at least dont refresh the whole page.

has anyone out there developed such a thing - as on this page. what is it that
leads to such a design? many sites do this.

------
lawrence
Here's a few more vague and Hallmark-esque tips: 1) just be yourself; 2) don't
do drugs; 3) it's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Not to get too snarky, but I was hoping for a little more given the headline.

~~~
callmeed
_"but I was hoping for a little more given the headline"_

Then you shouldn't be looking inside Inc magazine.

Despite being a regular reader, I find their articles are mostly fluff and
increasingly shallow.

------
jwesley
This is really a fitting follow up to the top 30 entrepreneurs under 30. Which
really should be called the top feel good media stories under 30, because the
majority of their companies don't break $1MM in revenue. How quaint! I am
convinced that a key to success in business is realizing that 1) the business
press is massively biased towards media businesses, and 2) the vast majority
of companies that are printing money would never reveal any useful business
strategies to the public because that would only undermine their own business
goals. So basically, you will never learn anything useful about business by
reading articles online.

------
chrischen
>Ditch Your Safety Net

Is John Goscha telling kids to drop out of school to pursue a startup?

------
firefoxman1
I read that the other day, pretty good article

------
jhancock
never heard of IdeaPaint before. Very cool. I need to paint my son's room with
that stuff.

